# my fish tank set up



## nickyp0

2 rainbows

9 white cloud mt. minnows

5 blood fin tetras

5 sizzor tail tetras

2 rainbow sharks


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

that looks ace  think i'm gonna get one soon, i've always wanted some kind of cephalopod or a mantis shrimp, need to find summut easy tho, i'll probly just get crabs :lol:


----------



## PseudoDave

Nice setup there... Keep various tropicals and marines myself and have a side tank for a couple of mantis shrimps that managed to sneak in on un-treated live rock. I can't understand why so many people dread them, very easy to keep in a small setup, even a 2ft mini reef would be great for them.

Anyway back to post, are you planning any more additions or keeping with current stock?

Dave


----------



## nickyp0

ya i hear ya i love mantis shrimp, but some people try to tease them and not know there strength and end up with a busted reaf tank.


----------



## nickyp0

sorry but to answer your question i am not sure what els to add maybe a sucker mouth cat fish (zebra or a gold nugget pleco).


----------



## Jackson

Mantis shrimp are probably feared in reef tanks because their strength is the same as a .22 calibre rifle bullet. I'd love to keep one but i'd probably build a custom tank with atleast 10mm glass to be on the safe side.

I hve nano-reefs at home and also keep Spotfin Lionfish...i'll post pics tommorow when i'm back home.


----------



## Samzo

> Mantis shrimp are probably feared in reef tanks because their strength is the same as a .22 calibre rifle bullet. I'd love to keep one but i'd probably build a custom tank with atleast 10mm glass to be on the safe side.I hve nano-reefs at home and also keep Spotfin Lionfish...i'll post pics tommorow when i'm back home.


WHOAH?! How the heck can they be so strong?? What do they do bite or what?


----------



## PseudoDave

Marine tanks are always a minimum 10mm glass anyway, no probs there and their reputation is like that of the bull-terrier dogs, because a few have, not all do  The most common cause of glass-punching is seeing their reflection and considering it a rival (I'm like it every morning myself, hehe). Other than the obvious precautions (don't wave your finger at it) their care then becomes almost exactly the same as any cleaner/boxer shrimp species, they eat anything they can grab bits of and are absolute stunners. They do tend to prey on slow moving fish and small crabs, so a species only tank or invert reef tank is advised  Their nickname thumb-splitter must have come from somewhere, love em  

Please, get yourself a Zebra plec, brilliant colouration and such long living specimens. Had a red-tailed cat in the conservatory heated pond, alongside it was an 'ordinary' plec, love their sizes.

Best of luck with it either way,

Dave


----------



## nickyp0

mantis shrimp have hammers on there forarm they use this to crack open crab shells or eachothers shell. i am thinking of the zebra pleco more and more i just can't find them anywair


----------



## Guest

Please...if your buying a zebra plec, make sure its captive bred. They were on the endangered species list about 2 years ago due to too many people demanding them for their home aquarium.

PseudoDave...most (Infact nearly ALL) storebought tanks are only 8mm thick unless they are over 4' in length and 18" tall.

I have seen lots of Mantis shrimps in my time, about 80% have been very aggressive.

I work in a fish shop and specialize in marines btw.


----------



## Gecko Assassins

Cool pics.


----------



## hortus

good lord how big is that tank?? those balas look like danios in there. and that redfin/rainbow shark looks like a white cloud

you could get like 10 corydoras to put in there


----------



## nickyp0

well lol the tank is not that big its a 29gal. i am not sure what to put in next i am still thinking of zebras but like i said i can't find them, but i have found a nice gold-nugget pleco.


----------



## nickyp0

i have got a new fish and its a sting-ray pleco its the coolest thing i have seen it is aka butterfly loach. i wil have some pics of it soon as i can find the dam thing lol


----------



## Mike

Nice fish tank i have 130G discus community tank, 2 33g's with german jumbo guppies 7 strains, 33g with discus babies, 2 10g shrimp tanks with Crystal red bee shrimps/ cherry/ tiger shrimps, and another 10g with albino breeding pair of guppies.


----------



## nickyp0

ya i want to get a bigger tank set up but my floor won't hold it up lol I am looking into killifish now.


----------



## Mike

oh nice


----------



## Gurd

Here is my 4ft Malawi tank


----------

